# Datenbank vs. Filesystem



## nebulo (23. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch dabei ein CMS zu schreiben bzw. ich bin gerade wieder beim Entwurf. Und habe nun eine grundsätzliche Frage: Soll ich die Daten(XML) in Dateien direkt speichern (Filesystem) oder in einer Datenbank. Ich schreibe das CMS momentan grundsätzlich für einen Sportverein, will es aber möglichst universell halten. 

Gruß nebulo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (23. Feb 2007)

ich würd die daten in ne db packen


----------



## Hilefoks (24. Feb 2007)

Wenn ich ein CMS entwickeln würde, würde ich versuchen sowohl die großen Datenbanken als auch XML Backends zu unterstützen. Unterstüzung für XML macht alleine deshalb schon viel Sinn, weil es eine einfache Import und Export Schnittstelle zu deinem CMS darstellen könnte.

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## nebulo (24. Feb 2007)

Ich meine die Schicht zum speichern der Daten werde ich schon so entwerfen  und implementieren, dass diese leicht ausgetauscht werden kann. Und die Daten werden so oder so als XML-Struktur gespeichert. Die Frage ist nur ob ich die XML-Daten dann in einer DB (würde jetzt zunächst mal auf MySQL setzen, weil ich damit etwas Erfahrung habe) ablege. Oder direkt als Files im Dateisystem. Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Aske (26. Feb 2007)

Da würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu einer Datenbank raten, da die Größe von XML Dateien in der Praxis begrenzt ist. Jedenfalls dann, wenn Du einen DOM Parser benutzt (und davon gehe ich aus). Der legt die ganzen Daten nämlich im Arbeitsspeicher ab und irgendwann ist Schicht im Schacht. Du kannst Deine XML Dateien natürlich auch mit SAX alleine parsen, wenn Du auf S/M stehst ^^.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Feb 2007)

Ich halte ehrlich gesagt auch nichts davon eine CMS mit einem reinen XML-Backend zu versehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das auch nur annähernd so performant wie mit einer relationalen Datenbank funktionieren kann. Ich sehe XMLs Stärken im Datenaustausch und der Aufbewahrung, aber bei der Vorstellung ein CMS vom Kaliber OpenCMS oder Drual allein über XML laufen zu lassen, stellt sich die Frage ob der Initiator vielleicht von der Hardware-Lobby gesponsort wird


----------

